# how to delete a network connection created?please help



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

damn funny...but yes...windows 7 new for me...i duno how to delete the network connection..i sometimes use modem direct or on LAN...wanted to use by direct...so created conection...now whenever i open iexplorer, it asks to conect..or work offline...offline doesnt work.

conclusion :
my question....how to delete a new conection created on windows 7???


----------



## Mynaras (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm. I've never done this before but I've found a delete option in the Network and Sharing Center. Open the Network and Sharing Center and click on the Change adapter settings. This leads to a list of all available connections. For me this is my modem port, LAN port, etc. I can delete some of the custom connection setups. I hope that this is what you are looking for.


----------



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey...i just went to internet options via internet explorer...in connections their was my new connection..so i just removed it.i think i did face some problems since i dont remember cause i was doing it very fast + trial n error thingys. after some other setting i started working.

thanks..


----------



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Resolved: how to delete a network connection created?please help*



nex619 said:


> damn funny...but yes...windows 7 new for me...i duno how to delete the network connection..i sometimes use modem direct or on LAN...wanted to use by direct...so created conection...now whenever i open iexplorer, it asks to conect..or work offline...offline doesnt work.
> 
> conclusion :
> my question....how to delete a new conection created on windows 7???


----------



## chrisn997 (Jan 29, 2010)

Guys after some serious problems occured after one of the admins at my work changed some things on the DHCP Scope it screwed my computer up. I kept dropping connections, couldn't ping servers and etc. No matter what I tried it would not work. 

I thought I had a problem with my NIC, so I tried Wireless and the problem still existed. So I took my laptop home and there was no problem at home on wired or wireless.

So I started thing about the profiles that VISTA /WINDOWS 7 Create. I decided maybe the setting were cached and interferring with my network connection some how.

I then decided I needed to delete them and after many hours I found this site which at least had me headed in the right direction.

To clear all saved network profiles follow these steps.

1. Go to Control Panel and open Network and Sharing Center , or right mouse click and then click on Network and Sharing Center in the task bar.

2. Now click on the icon under where it says "View Your Active Networks". It should either be a house, building or bench.

3. This will open another window called "Set Network Connections". In the bottom left hand corner you will see a link called "Merge or Delete Network Connections". You will want to click on it.

4. This will open an additional window showing all networks you have ever connected to. I call these profiles. Delete all of them or the ones you need. Then the next time you connect it will recreate them.

Good luck and let me know how this works for you.

Chris


----------

